
Top Programming Languages That Generate Software Vulnerabilities - edwinjm
http://news.softpedia.com/news/top-programming-languages-that-generate-software-vulnerabilities-497101.shtml
======
steverb
When did iOS and Android become languages?

------
AnimalMuppet
Interesting. Java generates twice as many security flaws as C++ (per megabyte
of source code), but C++ generates more critical flaws. .Net generates more
security flaws and more critical flaws than C++.

Looks like sandboxing and garbage collection aren't a cure-all...

~~~
Recurecur
There are two separate issues. One is how prone to security flaws the language
itself is. The second is if there are library routines that introduce flaws.

This study is highly dependent on the exact code base analyzed, and especially
on the quality of the analysis tools with regard to false positive rate.

I suspect this is largely GIGO but will try to take a deeper look at it at
some point.

------
koberstein
How is it possible that a language can generate a vulnerability?

------
aceofskies05
softpedia? Really?

